# Wer kennt das. . .?



## Tilo (30 Januar 2003)

... und kann mir verraten, was sich dahinter verbirgt? Mit NAV gescannt - ohne Befund.

>>DPE.DUS<< heißt die Datei bzw. das Programmchen, mit dem ich nix anfangen kann.


----------



## Hase007 (10 März 2003)

> Mit NAV gescannt - ohne Befund


Ich schätze mal damit ist der "Norton Anti Virus" gemeint.


----------



## AmiRage (10 März 2003)

Ich schätze mal das ist richtig.   

... allerdings war das wohl nicht die Frage.


----------



## Marie (10 März 2003)

AmiRage schrieb:
			
		

> Ich schätze mal das ist richtig.
> 
> ... allerdings war das wohl nicht die Frage.



 nö, aber ich hab das auch erst so falsch verstanden.

Leider isses aber nicht zum lachen, denn das is wohl ein Krabbeltier über einen Mailanhang reingekommen.

Content-Type: application/x-msdownload; name="DPE.DUS.scr"
Content-Transfer-Encoding: base64
Content-Disposition: attachment; filename="DPE.DUS.scr"


----------



## AmiRage (10 März 2003)

Marie schrieb:
			
		

> Content-Type: application/x-msdownload; name="DPE.DUS.scr"
> Content-Transfer-Encoding: base64
> Content-Disposition: attachment; filename="DPE.DUS.scr"


Wo hast Du denn diese Infos jetzt her? Und was für ein "Krabbeltier" soll es denn sein?


----------



## Marie (10 März 2003)

*@ Tilo*

Oder warst Du das, der den Anhang heute von aquarius bekommen hat?

Dann lösch ihn doch, wenn der nicht mal seinen vollen Namen angibt in der NG.


----------



## AmiRage (10 März 2003)

Ich versteh' jetzt garnichts mehr. Das ursprüngliche Posting ist bereits weit über einen Monat alt.  :roll: ... oder ist Dir, Marie, das nicht aufgefallen?


----------



## Marie (10 März 2003)

AmiRage schrieb:
			
		

> Wo hast Du denn diese Infos jetzt her? Und was für ein "Krabbeltier" soll es denn sein?



Aus der NG de.comp.lang.php. Da hat der aquarius gejammert, dass er diese Mail nicht verschickt hat. Der arme bedauernswürdige nimmt den OE zum mailen und das is demnach wohl ein kleines freches Würmchen gewesen.   :cry2:


----------



## Marie (10 März 2003)

AmiRage schrieb:
			
		

> Ich versteh' jetzt garnichts mehr. Das ursprüngliche Posting ist bereits weit über einen Monat alt.  :roll: ... oder ist Dir, Marie, das nicht aufgefallen?



nö, ich versteh dann auch nix mehr, das war bei mir gelb und oben und in der Newsgroup war das Posting von heute. Ähhhhhh, ich hab gedacht alle farbigen news sind die neuen, hab gar nicht auf das Datum geachtet deshalb, weil das farbig war. Sorry


----------



## Tilo (11 März 2003)

Danke für die zahlreichen Antworten, auch wenn Sie etwas spät kamen...
Erstaunlicherweise kennen weder NAV, der Herr Kaspersky noch Avast! bzw. TC6 dieses Programmchen! Macht mich schon etwas stutzig, dieses Krabbeltierchen", falls es eines war! Aber das Programmchen ist mittlerweile gelöscht worden von mir, ohne das irgend ein anderes Programm "gemeckert" hätte. Scheint also ein eher ein "Krabbeltierchen" der harmloseren Art gewesen zu sein. Hauptsache ist jedoch, das mit dem Kollegen Computer alles in Ordnung ist.  

@Haase007: Hübscher Avatar  :lol: Hab Ihn schon mehrfach bewundert.  0

P.S.: Bevor es wieder zu "Spätzündern" oder Missverständnissen kommt TC 6 = Trojan Check 6 und Avast ist ein Brasilianisches AntiViren Programm von unserem derzeitigen Au Pair.


----------



## SprMa (11 März 2003)

Vielleicht war es ja auch nur das, was es lt. Dateiendung sein sollte: ein Screensaver.
Es soll ja vorkommen, daß es *.scr-Dateien gibt, die _keinen_ ungebetenen Gast beinhalten...   


Matthias


----------



## Tilo (11 März 2003)

Jo, das soll ja vorkommen im real life. Allerdings kann ich mich nicht besinnen, mir diese Datei irgendwann runtergeladen zu haben. Übrigens eine *.scr Datei wars nicht! nicht umsonst hat mich der Kollege Computer gefragt, mit welchem Programm er das öffnen soll...


----------



## Heiko (11 März 2003)

Tilo schrieb:
			
		

> nicht umsonst hat mich der Kollege Computer gefragt, mit welchem Programm er das öffnen soll...


*.scr sind normalerweise normal ausführbare Dateien


----------



## Tilo (11 März 2003)

Heiko schrieb:
			
		

> *.scr sind normalerweise normal ausführbare Dateien



Allerdings! Ich bin zwar was Computer angeht nicht gerade der Schlaueste, aber soviel hab ich inzwischen bereits mitbekommen :lol:  Trotzdem Danke für den Hinweis.  8)


----------

